# Check out these fillets!



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2011/06/03/new-world-record-sunfish/

5 1/2#+!!!
Brent


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! That is crazy! All I could see is hot sauce and bread! LOL


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

THAT is a dang Shellcracker.
Holy cow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i seen that guy a while back


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Them slabs would need a massive bun but I could sho-nuff make a samich out of one fillet!

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I can't tell. He has his arms all the way out and we all know you can make a 3oz fish look like a whale doing that.:shifty:*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

turtle... that would be all fine and good if the fingers on his left hand were the size of my grand daughter's crumb snatchers...

Brent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's crazy big...imagine tying up w/ it on an ultra light!!!!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

dammit man


----------

